# Matjes



## uba56 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,hat jemand ein Rezept wie man Matjes herstellt.#c Klar Hering muss es sein und Fisch ist es auch.#6 Aber wie ??????????

Mfg. 

uba56


----------



## petipet (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Hey uba56,

nein, ein Rezept habe ich nicht. Weils keins gibt. 
In Kiel stand mal ein alter Seemann am Kai und guckte so auf die Kimm. Da sah er so einen Hering, der verdammt müde war, von der langen Schwimmerei, aufs Land zu Schwimmen.
"Hey, rief der alte Seemann," zu dem Hering, Bist du matt?"
"Yes," antwortete der Hering.
Und seitdem heißt der in der Kieler Förde gefangene Hering Matjes.

Gruß...Peter

P.S. Diesen Begriff haben dann die Holländer geklaut.


----------



## Lachsy (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

ein matjes rezept habe ich nicht, aber vieleicht ist diese rezept etwas für dich

http://n-tv.de/304969.html

mfg Lachsy


----------



## petipet (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

@ Lachsy,

ich bin ja nicht so oft im Board. Aber Deine Statesments sind sagenhaft. Und das sage und meine ich ohne Neid vom ganzen Herzen.

Gruß...Peter|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## petipet (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Gute Nacht, Ihr Lieben#h 

ich muß jetzt i die Haie.

Gruß-...peti


----------



## uba56 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Hallo Lachsy,schon mal ein klasse Tipp#h diese Mischung werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren ,solltest du noch mehr darüber wissen so schreibe einfach weiter.#6 

Mfg.

uba56


----------



## uba56 (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Hallo Petipet,hast du dich nicht mit dem Fischer vertan|rolleyes ich habe mal gelesen das dieses in Flensburg war und nicht in Kiel 
Und wirklich dieser Hering kam aus Holland

Mfg.

uba56


----------



## MichaelB (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Moin,

wenn ich mich nicht irre heißt der Fisch immer noch Hering und wird erst nach der Zubereitung zum Matjes... Rollmops... Brathering... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Waldemar (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Wenn Du ein richtig gutes Rezept brauchst, schick ne PN.


----------



## mot67 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

richtig gute rezepte würd ich aber auch gerne hier lesen


----------



## uba56 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Ich nehme wohl an das Waldemar sein  Rezept auch hier Veröffentlicht.#t 


Mfg.

uba56:m


----------



## yakfish (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

ich bin auf jeden fall dran interessiert.
soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde das hier aber auch schon mal besprochen. recht ausführlich sogar.
mal die suchfunktion benutzen

yakfish


----------



## bodenseepeter (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du ein richtig gutes Rezept brauchst, schick ne PN.


 
Ich würde ja eine PN schicken, aber viele andere auch. Wenn Du nicht willst, dass Dein Postfach überläuft, poste es lieber.

Silvester naht, da muß das Katerfrühstück sichergestellt sein!|gaehn:


----------



## Waldemar (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

_Hallo Udo, keine PN für Dich,_
_sondern  hier für alle Leckermäuler!!_
_nun wie versprochen das Matjesrezept:_

_1 kg Heringe, weil unnötig, ohne Kopf u. Schwanzflossen_

_Nun die dazugehörige Lake:_

_1 l Wasser_
_100 g Salz_
_ 50 g  Reifeintensor_
_1 Essl Speiseöl_
_alles gut verrühren und über die Fische gießen._
_Das Gefäß am besten mit Deckel._

_Ostseeheringe 5-6 Tage ziehen lassen, große Atlantikheringe ca. 7-8 Tage._
_Den Behälter mit den Heringen am besten in den kühlen Keller stellen und täglich _
_einmal hin und her schlenkern, dass sich die ganze Brühe gut vermischt._

_Ist die Zeit rum und Du öffnest den Deckel, stinkt das Zeug wie die Pest._
_Aber nicht verdorben._
_Kipp den ganzen Kram in die Spüle, spül sie mit kaltem Wasser ab und lass sie_
_in einem Durchschlag abtropfen._

_Nun wirds ernst._
_Die Heringe ordentlich filettieren und die Haut abziehen._
_Dabei die Haut dort packen wo das Genick war._
_Nach etwas Übung geht die Haut in einem Stück bald ganz leicht ab._

_So, nun werden 3-4 große Zwiebeln gepellt, halbiert und in sehr dünne Scheiben _
_geschnitten. Anschließend mit den Händen ordentlich zerdrücken, bis sie mürbe sind._

_Weiterhin brauchst Du noch etwas bunten Pfeffer, ein paar spitzen Rosmarin und_
_ne Flasche Salaröl._

_Jetzt nimmst Du eine endsprechende Plastikdose m. Deckel._

_Erst ca. 1-2 cm Öl eingießen._
_Dann eine Schicht von den Zwiebeln in den Bottich._
_Nun eine Schicht Fillets mit der silbrigen Seite nach oben hineinlegen._
_Jetzt wieder einige Zwiebeln und je nach Bearf einige Körner  bunten_
_Pfeffer und 3-4 Spitzen Rosmarinblätter._
_Immer drauf achten das die Fische genug Öl haben._
_Das Ganze Schichtweise wiederholen, bis alle Fillets eingelegt sind._
_Nach 1-2 Tagen schmecken sie schon sehr lecker._
_Man kann aber auch schon vor dem einlegen naschen._

_Das war jetzt für 1 kg Heringe._
_Du kannst das natürlich auch endsprechend hochrechnen._

_Nun noch zum Reifeintensor:_
_Das ist ein weißes Pulver welches Du Dir von der "Gewürzmühle Nesse" schicken lassen kannst._
_Giebts in 1 kg Beuteln o. 15 kg Eimer._
_Vieleicht gehts auch ohne dieses Zeug. _
_Aber mit dem kann ich Dir garantieren, das Deine Freunde Dir sagen werden, solche Matjes hab ich noch nie gegessen._

_Ich mach seit einiger Zeit hunderte davon im Jahr._
_Und noch nie ist einer schlecht geworden._

_Ach so, das Öl dient in erster Linie zur Konservierung._
_Darin sind sie luftdicht gelagert._
_ Im Kühlschrank halten sie sich so locker 3 Monate und mehr._

_Wenn Du's so machst wie aufgeschrieben, geht garantiert nix schief._

_Hast Du noch Fragen, dann schreib, oder 03344/330083._

_Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn Du mir von Deinem ersten Matjesversuch berichten würdest._

_Viele Grüße, Waldemar Grüning._


----------



## Seebaer (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*



			
				Waldemar schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du ein richtig gutes Rezept brauchst, schick ne PN.


Wäre intressant Waldemar


----------



## Waldemar (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Hir noch was.

http://www.nesse.de/Deutsch/


----------



## uba56 (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Danke Waldemar:m werde das Rezept im nächsten Jahr ausprobieren.Info wirst du na klar bekommen|wavey: .


Mfg.  uba56


----------



## yakfish (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

punkt 1:

reserviert euch ne plastikschale nur für solche fischeinlegearbeiten! Ich habe mir ne tupperschale beim einlegen versaut. das hat monate gedauert bis das wieder raus war. da konnteste nix anderes mehr drin aufbewahren.

punkt 2:

wie sieht das eigentlich mit parasiten, also würmern aus? werden die abgetötet?

yakfish


----------



## totaler Spinner (12. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Hi, 
das mit den echten Matjes ist gar nicht so einfach wen nicht sogar für einen Laien unmöglich. Du brauchst jungen Hering der noch nicht Geschlechtsreif ist. Dem schneidest Du die Kehle durch und entnimmst die Innereien bis auf die Bauchspeicheldrüse. Dann wird er mild gesalzen eingelegt. Durch das Enzym in der Bachspeicheldrüse wird der Hering zum Matjes und schmeckt am besten wen er direkt vor dem essen abgezogen wird.


----------



## Heuxs (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Man kanns kaum glauben,was man davon halten soll.
Beim totalen Spinner das mit der Bauchspeicheldrüse......und beim
Waldemar,man mag es mir nachsehen
esse ich keinen Matjes mehr.

Gruß Heuxs


----------



## AAlfänger (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

|wavey: #6 Moin,moin
totaler Spinner hat mit seiner Aussage vollkommen recht. Neulich lief im 
NDR-Fernsehen der Norden Unterwegs. Die waren in einer Gastätte in der
Nähe von Hamburg, wo genau kann ich nicht mehr sagen. Dort wurde der Hering nach dem Auftauen ausgenommen, nur die Bauchspeicheldrüse blieb
drin. Dann kam der Hering in eine Kunstofftonne und wurde gesalzen. die 
Tonne wurde eine Woche jeden Tag über den Hof gerollt,warscheinlich
damit das ganze sich richtig vermengte. Danach wurde der Salzgehalt ge-
messen und die Matjes waren fertig. Das Lokal muß wohl ein Geheimtip sein,
soviel Gäste dort mit dem Bus waren. Auch im dazugehörenden Laden brummte das Geschäft.

Gruß von Aalfänger an alle Matjesfans.


----------



## Heuxs (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

wenn man das so liest, kann mann den nur kaufen.Im Fachhandel.

    Gruß  Heuxs


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Matjes*

Waldemars Rezept soll auch mit Filets von Weißfischen sehr gut gehen:g

Gruß
Zanderfänger


----------



## yakfish (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Matjes*

Habe grade gesehen, dass um 22:50 auf N24 Wissen unter anderem auch was über Matjes kommt.

Mal sehen

yakfish


----------



## petipet (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Matjes*

@ Boardies,

habe hier glaube ich etwas interessantes gefunden:

Matjes, Matjeshering

Der Matjeshering ist ein gekehlter, junger, noch nicht geschlechtsreifer, oder zumindest ohne äußerlich erkennbaren Ansatz von Milch und Rogen, mild gesalzener, enzymatisch gereifter Salzhering. Der Begriff "Matjeshering" ist von der niederländischen Bezeichnung "maagdekensharing" abgeleitet und bedeutet *Mägdleinshering* oder *Jungfernhering*. In diesem Entwicklungsstadium ist das Fleisch der Heringe besonders zart und fettreich. Ein Matjesfilet hat etwa 23 % Fett. Ein Hering wird alle Jahre wieder "jungfräulich", Matjes ist also nicht gleichzusetzen mit Jungfisch! 
*Historie*
1395 machte *Wilhelm Beukelzoon* aus dem damals in Flandern liegendem Biervliet, einem kleinen Fischernest welches heute in Belgien liegt eine entscheidende Entdeckung. Beukelzoon erfand den *Kehlschnitt*. Sobald Beukelzoon den Hering an Bord zog, schnitt er jeden einzelnen Fisch unter dem Maul zwischen den Kiemenbögen auf und entnahm die Eingeweide. Wohl eher durch Zufall blieb dabei die Bauspeicheldrüse (Appendices pyloricae) des Fisches im ausgenommenen Tier zurück. Sie enthält so genannte proteolytische Enzyme. Diese Enzyme sind für die Bildung des unverwechselbaren Aromas des Matjes verantwortlich. Jedenfalls wurde der ausgenommene Hering zusammen mit Salz in eine Eichenholztonne gelegt in der sich eine Pökel-Lake bildete und den Fisch konservierte.

#h  
Gruß...Peter


----------



## Heilbutt (31. März 2008)

*AW: Matjes*

Hallo an alle Matjesproduzenten#h

am Wochenende ist´s soweit, ich fahr zum Heringsangeln...
...reichlich mit Rezepten, Reifeintensator usw. eingedeckt.

Nur noch ein paar Fragen zum Rezept von Waldemar bzw.
von "Matjes-Hering.de" usw...:

Wenn der Matjes mit Zwiebeln im Öl liegt, ist er wirklich so
lange haltbar??? (lt. Angaben > als drei Monate)

Welche Gefäße kann man zur Lagerung verwenden, müssen
diese besonders dicht schliessen bzw.
lichtundurchlässig sein???

Ich tendiere u. a. eventuell zu alten Gurkengläsern ?!?!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen

Gruß

Holger


----------



## boot (5. April 2008)

*AW: Matjes*



petipet schrieb:


> Hey uba56,
> 
> nein, ein Rezept habe ich nicht. Weils keins gibt.
> In Kiel stand mal ein alter Seemann am Kai und guckte so auf die Kimm. Da sah er so einen Hering, der verdammt müde war, von der langen Schwimmerei, aufs Land zu Schwimmen.
> ...


Doch es gibt eins,und das ist das Echte für Matjes........#6


----------



## boot (5. April 2008)

*AW: Matjes*

das ist ein Top Rezepte für Matjes.........Das Kehlen:Mit einem spitzen,scharfen Messer wird von den Brustflossen bis zum Kiemenansatz geschnitten.Nun hebelt man die Engeweide mit der Klingenbreitseite hervor,hält sie mit Daumen und Zeigefinger fest und ziht sie vorsichtig heraus. Der Arbeitsgang ist gelungen wenn der Darm von innen am Waitloch abreißt und in ganzer länge entnommen werden kann. die Laichstränge oder ihre Ansätze und die Magensackanhänge sollen wegen der ihnen vorhandenen Enzyme zur gewünschten Fermentierung und Aromaausbildung möglichst im fisch verbleiben.Die Heringe werden nicht gespült.Einschichten und Salzenen Boden des Eimers mit einer ca 1 bis 2 mm dicken Grobsalzschicht bestreuen. Die Heringe gründlich in Kochsalz wenden und mit den Bäuchen nach unten in wechselseitiger Anordnung dicht nebeneinander ablegen.Mit Grobsalz bestreuen,und die nächste Lage,wie beschrieben, einschichten.Und so weiter.Auf die oberste Schicht Grobsalz geben und mit Teller und Stein beschweren sowie mit 16 przentiger Lake auffüllen..............................Eimer verschließen.---Fertig........Wichtig ist die Verwendung von Grobsalz.Besonders bei der Herstellung von Matjes.......In ca 2 bis 3 Wochen sind sie fertig. lg ole


----------



## fischgewürzshop (8. April 2008)

*AW: Matjes*

Hallo uba 56,

hier mal eins von unseren Rezepten.

*Rezept zur Herstellung   „Edler Matjes“*



Zutaten:            *2 kg* Heringsfilets 
 *160 - 200 g* Speisesalz 
 *100 g* Reifeintensor K
 *2 Ltr.* Wasser


*Zubereitung*

Lake mit den o. g. Zutaten herstellen und in ein großes Behältnis geben.
*Wichtig*: Zutaten gut verrühren bis sie sich gelöst haben.

Heringsfilets in die Lake geben und 3 - 5 Tage reifen lassen, dabei die Rohware mehrfach bewegen (vorsichtig umrühren). Nach dem Reifen die Matjes abziehen (enthäuten) Danach die Matjesfilets in Speiseöl legen. 




*Zubereitung Edler Matjes - SÜSS*

Für ca. *2* kg *gereifte *Heringsfilets
*2 l* Wasser
 *400 m l* Essig 10 %ig 
 *800 g* Zucker 
Alle Komponenten in einem Behältnis verrühren und *so lange rühren bis sich der* *Zucker aufgelöst hat. *Von diesem süßen Aufguss ca. *0,5* ltr. abnehmen, in einem Topf mit den nachfolgenden Gewürzen abkochen *40 g Aufstreu S*; *20 g* *Schwedenbissengewürz, 20 g Matjesgewürz „Süss“.* Nach dem Erkalten die groben Gewürze aus dem Aufguss entfernen/absieben. Den abgesiebten Aufguss mit dem zurückbehaltenem Aufguss verrühren.

Die gereiften Heringsfilets mit frischen Zwiebelringen in ein Behältnis legen und mit dem gewürzten süßen Aufguss aufgießen. Nach 3 Tagen im Kühlschrank sind die Matjes fertig.

Gutes Gelingen und guten Appetit 


Weitere Rzepte wie z.B. Aalrauchmatjes, Krätermatjes und Edler Matjes findest du HIER www.fisch-gewuerze.de 

@ yakfish
Nematoden werden bei dieser Art der Zubereitung abgetötet.

@ zanderfänger
Du hast recht, wir haben viele Kunden in Bayern, die Matjes 
aus Weßfisch herstellen.

@ Heilbutt

Wir geben eine Haltbarkeit von 6 Wochen gekühlt gelagert an.
Wobei nach eigenen ermessen bestimmt noch 10 bis 14 Tage mehr möglich sind.

mfg Frank vom fischgewürzshop


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. April 2008)

*AW: Matjes*

Hallo lieber "fischgewürzshop"
Habe gestern 2 kg mit Räuchermatjesgewürz angesetzt.Extra beim Norwegentreffen gekauft.Freue mich schon riesig auf das Ergebnis.Vor allem wegen dem Heißhunger darauf zu Anfang der Fangsaison.Obst soll man ja auch aus der Region und zur eigentlichen Reifezeit kaufen , da ist die Qualität am Besten.#6Uwe


----------



## MarioDD (9. April 2008)

*AW: Matjes*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Matjesproduzenten#h
> 
> am Wochenende ist´s soweit, ich fahr zum Heringsangeln...
> ...reichlich mit Rezepten, Reifeintensator usw. eingedeckt.
> ...


 
Jo die Heringe halten (theoretisch) 3 Monate.
Problem ist , dass die vorher alle sind.
Hatte bisher den Reifer von www.matjes-hering.de  genommen und nur beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 
Zu den Gefäßen: ist eigentlich egal-nur kein Metallgefäß!
Alles dichtschließende ist geeignet. Bitte die Matjes immer kühl stellen. Ich habs mal vergessen-war danach ein Fall für die Futtertonne.


----------

